# Rollhard @ Duxford - 14.09.2013



## chris_mann1981

After a boys day out to Duxford in November 2012, high on adrenaline and aviation fuel fumes, we decided it would be an awesome place to hold a car show...lots of open space, jet aircraft, tanks, a restoration hanger and a cafe where you can get a decent cup of tea...perfect.

Roll forward 6 months and we get confirmation through from the Imperial War Museum. Rollhard @ Duxford 2013 is a go.

Join us on the 14th September 2013 for a day at the museum, where we host the first Rollhard show and invite you to explore the aviation goodies in the hangers at Duxford, check out awesome cars, grab exclusive goodies from specially selected traders and see what Rollhard is all about.

This is an all marques show, all makes, models, styles and vintages welcome.

Tickets are £17.50 for adults, under 16's go free (prices set by the IWM and give full access to all open exhibits) - advance sales only due to the limited space on site.

This means no tickets will be available on the door...so please get in early!

For event information, please join us on Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/rollhardd

For tickets, please visit: http://www.rollhard.co.uk


----------



## Naddy37

I might pop along if I'm off and have a lookie.


----------



## chris_mann1981

neilos said:


> I might pop along if I'm off and have a lookie.


Good times!

Tickets are pre-sale only, so please make sure you have one bought if you plan to join us!


----------



## muzzer

What sort of show is it going to be?


----------



## chris_mann1981

muzzer42 said:


> What sort of show is it going to be?


All marques, modified, classic, interesting... 

Site rules say no BBQs, no animals, no running engines and no sound systems...so the atmosphere is a bit more grown up than some of the shows we've all been to...with the added draw of lots of cool planes!

We really want to run a relaxed event with lots of cool cars, decent people, a few relevant traders and some prizes (still working out the finer details of those).


----------



## Naddy37

chris_mann1981 said:


> Good times!
> 
> Tickets are pre-sale only, so please make sure you have one bought if you plan to join us!


No need, I get in free on non-airshow days at Duxford....


----------



## james_death

Great venue, im going next week for flying legends.


----------



## Naddy37

james_death said:


> Great venue, im going next week for flying legends.


See you there.....


----------



## james_death

neilos said:


> See you there.....


Cool, nearly purchased a bridge camera but digital revel out of stock so that made my mind up not to purchase and enjoy the show.

Sorry to OP for going off topic but Duxford is a great venue back on topick, You mention access to all open exhibits so you dont have access to the main museum hangers?


----------



## Naddy37

You'll have access to all the hangers.

Normally, car clubs get parked between the Land Warfare Hall, and the Amercian Air Museum.


----------



## james_death

Lots of War bird restoration companies based at Duxford, jets do nothing for unless its a Me262 or gloster meteor.

Props for me.


----------



## chris_mann1981

james_death said:


> You mention access to all open exhibits so you dont have access to the main museum hangers?


Sorry! Access to everything that's open!


----------



## chris_mann1981

neilos said:


> No need, I get in free on non-airshow days at Duxford....


Ahh!

From what they've told us, people such as yourself (members/employees/patrons) need to use the main entrance/carpark...as we're responsible for ticketing everyone that comes through the back gate!


----------



## Naddy37

chris_mann1981 said:


> Ahh!
> 
> From what they've told us, people such as yourself (members/employees/patrons) need to use the main entrance/carpark...as we're responsible for ticketing everyone that comes through the back gate!


Indeedie....:thumb: I have to use the main entrance, next to the M11. Although being a "Friends of Duxford" member, we get our own entrance within the main entrance.

I think you car club lot..., either get directed into the Royston end entrance, or the guard room entrance.


----------



## chris_mann1981

Rollhard Duxford is just days away and we have a limited amount of space left - if you'd like to join us, this could be your last opportunity!

Use the code LC1OFF to save £1 on the full ticket price - this is the very last batch of tickets we have, so please buy yours now to avoid disappointment.

Sales close at 9pm on Friday or when this batch of tickets is gone - whichever comes first!

Remember: There will be no sales on the gate and all passengers need tickets too!

http://rollhard-duxford.eventbrite.co.uk/


----------



## chris_mann1981

10 tickets left and only 47 minutes to buy your #RollhardDuxford tickets people!

No sales on the gate, so please buy now to avoid disappointment. 

http://rollhard-duxford.eventbrite.co.uk/


----------

